# Where can you download Houston games?



## Deathdogz (Oct 8, 2004)

where can you download houston games?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I can post a torrent to each game if there is enough demand (3+ ppl).


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> I can post a torrent to each game if there is enough demand (3+ ppl).


I demand, btw do you have the Dal-Hou where Dirk and T-Mac went off? Or even the other game


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> I demand, btw do you have the Dal-Hou where Dirk and T-Mac went off? Or even the other game


http://bt.ydy.com/torrent/YDY-HOUvsDAL-12.03.rmvb.torrent


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re*

Oh WOW.... Thanks Ming Bling. I never knew this kind of stuff existed. Anyway, Itll take me 65 hours to DL the game... and Im sure every minute will be worth it. Thanks again MB.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Re*



> Originally posted by <b>TManiAC</b>!
> Oh WOW.... Thanks Ming Bling. I never knew this kind of stuff existed. Anyway, Itll take me 65 hours to DL the game... and Im sure every minute will be worth it. Thanks again MB.


Yeah I agree, I hope it works! I've downloaded other, but only the Chicago ones work for me :|


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re:*

MB, if you can, please put up a torrent for the Houston vs. Toronto game that I missed. Thanks man.

F.U. Leage Pass!!! HAHAHA


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

What is a torrent?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> What is a torrent?


:uhoh: aren't u in a chinese HS? None of ur classmates use bittorrent tools to download porns?:grinning:


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> :uhoh: aren't u in a chinese HS? None of ur classmates use bittorrent tools to download porns?:grinning:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> :uhoh: aren't u in a chinese HS? None of ur classmates use bittorrent tools to download porns?:grinning:


yeah, bt is made for av lol..



> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> What is a torrent?


Bittorrent. its a p2p tool you can use to share files with other users online.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> :uhoh: aren't u in a chinese HS? None of ur classmates use bittorrent tools to download porns?:grinning:


:laugh: 

You need the xvid codec to view these torrents (http://www.koepi.org/XviD-1.0.3-20122004.exe). I am just posting the link that Rockets2K (CF.net) uploads on his server, so if the link doesn't work I won't be able to fix it. 


Rockets vs Raptors 12/20 



> after you finish downloading, dont forget to leave your client open until you achieve a 1:1 upload download ratio....if you just download it, and then close your client...the system wont work for anyone.


Don't just DL the file, open it with your bittorrent program. Download here: http://www.afterdawn.com/software/p2p_software/p2p_applications/abc.cfm

I'm not very good with the bittorrent technology, but I'm sure kisstherim can help us out with any problems... he seems experienced enough. :shy:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Re*



> Originally posted by <b>TManiAC</b>!
> Oh WOW.... Thanks Ming Bling. I never knew this kind of stuff existed. Anyway, Itll take me 65 hours to DL the game... and Im sure every minute will be worth it. Thanks again MB.


65 hours? You must use dial-up...


----------



## Deathdogz (Oct 8, 2004)

cool, thx a lot ming bling. im in los angeles so i dont get to see houston games much.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Is there a site where I can download more NBA games?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Is there a site where I can download more NBA games?


if u wanna download game by htttp way,u can try here:

http://www.hoopchina.com/vbb/forumdisplay.php?f=18

but it's kinda complicated to download games by that way

the best way to download games is using bittorrent tool.i dunno if u r in a HS with Chinese or that kind of school just for foreigners,anyway,u can try to ask ur classmates about this kinda stuff.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Re*



> Originally posted by <b>TManiAC</b>!
> Anyway, Itll take me 65 hours to DL the game... and Im sure every minute will be worth it. Thanks again MB.


when it just starts,it is always very slow and it will tell u this might take dozens of hours,but if there r enough users downloading it at the same time,it will speed up gradually.but~~~if u indeed use dial-up~~~~:| :| 

actually u can try a tool called Emule or Emonkey,u can find tons of stuffs of any sort by this tool,it's just awesome.but sometimes it's darn slow if the stuff u r downloading is not popular.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


why did u send me this? :grinning: i can see these torrents.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> if u wanna download game by htttp way,u can try here:
> ...


Okay what's a good site to download NBA games by bittorrent?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> 
> 
> Okay what's a good site to download NBA games by bittorrent?


if u r using Chinese Education Network,try www.5qzone.net

if not,try [email protected]

and one thing,this is what u replied to me in another thread when i asked u why u were still using radio to follow NBA games:



> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> 
> I was in the taxi and the driver had the radio on. Are you ****ing retarded? Stop saying **** to me you ****ing ******.


i don't get it.what's wrong with my question?
I know u r an American living in China,do u just hate Chinese here?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> and one thing,this is what u replied to me in another thread when i asked u why u were still using radio to follow NBA games:
> 
> ...


No, I've lived here for 10 years. How could I hate Chinese? I don't like your dumb comments about China and your assumptions about me.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> 
> 
> No, I've lived here for 10 years. How could I hate Chinese? I don't like your dumb comments about China and your assumptions about me.


what's my dumb comments about China?where and when did i make any comments about China?my signature?
and where and when did i make any assumptions about u?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> :uhoh: aren't u in a chinese HS? None of ur classmates use bittorrent tools to download porns?:grinning:


One example here. There are more out there, but I am too lazy to bring them out. Stop this stupid ****. You and John are the same ****, both immature fools.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> 
> 
> One example here. There are more out there, but I am too lazy to bring them out. Stop this stupid ****. You and John are the same ****, both immature fools.


so that's an example of what?I think Santa Claus should pesent u a little sense of humor as ur Christmas gift.:grinning:


----------

